# Dialed in both wading and drifting in Matagorda!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The guys are dialing in on the fish both wading and drifting! Wading with lures has been producing the bigger trout, while drifting bouncing soft plastics off the bottom or popping cork and shrimp(when available) has resulted in the most action.

We have plenty of openings coming up for anyone wanting to catch some fish! The late Spring and Summer dates are starting to fly off the calendar though, so if you want any of them we need to hear from you soon.

To book or get more details:
Daniel 979.240.5312
Email: [email protected]

Be sure to follow us on our social media outlets for daily updates:
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/


----------

